# Guess what I just picked up tonight...



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i found some true jurupari, not leucosticta, and if im not mistaken true jurupari are hard to come by and are usually pricey arent they? they are 3ish" and cost me $15.99 - 25%. they only had 4 so i bought them all.

i guess my question is, how rare are jurupari in everyone's area? are they not a very rare fish to find? *** always been under the assumption that jurupari were near impossible to find and are often mislabeled leucosticta, am i wrong? im just curious, i love the fish anyways, but rarity just adds something to them!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

wow nice... show us some pics!

Whereabouts in Canada are you Gage?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey, im in Winnipeg... pretty far from Toronto 

so you want picks eh? (hehehe), what, you dont believe me they are true jurupari? jk.

here are the picks!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

They seem to be rare pretty much everywhere from what I've seen. Years ago(like15+) I paid $25 each for the ones I had ,and at $15.99 I'd have bought them all too :thumb: . All the Jurupari I've seen for sale are Leucosticta mislabeled as Jurupari . Haven't seen a real one for like 7-8 years. you gotta post some pics! :drooling: Hopefully you'll have a male and three females, the males like to have a harem and sometimes will drive off a female that they have recently spawned with to spawn with another female. Never seen it personally, but then I could only ever get two of them at any one time.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

look back!!! you missed my post!, im hoping you seeing the last post is mine will get you to look back!!! :lol:

7-8 years!!!    , now do i ever feel LUCKY!!!!!!!!!! :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:

so now i have 2 rare fish... Thorichthys pasionis and Satanoperca jurupari... to bad i bought 6 pasionis and one killed off the rest


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice jurupari gage!

I have the same experience as Joels fish... leucosticta are always labeled jurupari. I think they are rare no matter where you are, if in party only due to the mislabeling. So you can't just order jurupari, because you always get leucosticta. A shop in my area gets in "jurupari" every once in a while, and are always leucosticta, but sometimes a jurupari or daemon is mixed in as well.

I'd of bought them all too :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

in the years *** been in the hobby (im 16 and have been into cichlids for about 6 years) all the jurupari *** seen were leucosticta... until now, these guys are definitely true jurupari hands down, needless to say i was excited.

how long will it take before they are sexually mature? i heard 2 years? thats a long time compared to my Midas and the like, and im impatient, i will not get rid of them by ANY means, but i could see myself going crazy because of the wait :lol:

being about 4", how old would you say they are approx.?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm such a slow typer that by the time I finished you had already posted the pics :lol: .

Around 4" is when mine spawned, I think that two years is a bit exagerated. I had mine for two years and they went from 1.5" to nearly 7" . They spawned very easily too as I recall. They can be sensitive to water conditions and nead very clean water. My second pair was prone to trying to develope HITH If I let the quality of the water slide . My first pair didn't have that issue though. I don't remember mine being very fast growers, but not particularly slow growing either. I'd guess that at 4" yours are maybe a year old , but that's just a guess. They could be younger but who knows. Give them good food and good water and I'll bet they spawn fairly soon for you.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

they started eatting as soon as i let them out LOL.

i hope they pair off, my gut instinct is telling me i have 2 males and 2 females, as 2 of them are fighting a bit and then the one that wins hangs out with the other 2, then they start fighting (if thats what you wanna call it in these guys LOL) then the winner again goes with the other 2. looks like sexual maturity hit from what i see in these behaviors.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

might be a ridiculously dumb question, but how passive and delicate are discus really? is it remotely possible to have them in a 120 (48x24x24) with these guys? my guess is no from what *** heard about them, but i have to ask anyways.

here are the possible tankmates cichlid wise i am interested in... a bunch of species i have never kept... so i need all of the most experienced folks help as far as tankmates go when i comes to cichlids, i only know my CA.

here is the list i was considering (obviously not all of these, only 1-3 depend on the size chosen):

Festivum
Angels
Keyholes
Laetacara
Severum
Crenicichla sp. "Belly Crawler"
Dwarf Pikes (compressiceps or regani)
Chocolate cichlid (temporalis, *** seen coryphaenoides, i like temporalis better)
Uaru (Amphiacantoides, the other one is to much money...)
Cupids

there was more pikes, but those are the most likely ones because they are smaller.

if any of the smaller ones are peaceful in pairs (festivums... ?) mention it please! i know a pair of keyholes will be fine, but those are the only ones on the list i have owned a pair of.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Having kept discus I can say that they aren't as delicate these days as they were back when, but still not good candidates for a cichlid community tank. Of the fish you listed I'd say the Severum would be the bully of the bunch (all things being equal) , and the angels and cupids being on the more passive side of the scale. For the most part though I'd say they could all be kept toghether , with the possibility of the chocolate maybe eating the dwarf pikes when mature. They eat like Oscars. Having said all that , I wouldn't suggest keeping them all at the same time. That 120 is still a 4' tank and that's a lot of fish especially with the mature sizes of the Chocolate and Uarus .


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

I know if would suck to dedicate the tank to them, but I would keep the four jurupari in the 120 by themselves, maybe with a shoal of tetra until they spawn a few times, so you can enjoy that experience.

I'm biased I admit, because to me, none of those other fish are worth what it would be to breed the jurupari in a situation where they could raise the fry naturally.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I have to agree with Ed. The Juruparis are such a rarity that I'd keep them in the 120 and dedicate it to them for a while. It would be soooo worth it to do so. Besides That's probably one of the few cichlids i'd do that with . who knows get a few batches of fry and you might even make a little cash with them.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there. I have the same tank as you a 4x2x2.. 
Well having kept discus, I agree they are not good candidates.. they deserve their own tank with very mellow tankmates if any,, I think that while there would probably not be any aggression between the two, the stress would be very bad for the discus unless you had a much bigger tank.
I am also setting up a geo tank and have been experimenting with possible tankmates. The 120 already had an adult koi angel in it and so I thought, since I would like the look of a sev/geo tank I would try adding the sev before I got the geo babies. Well the sev rotk was beautiful and growing but became aggressive and the angels long flowing fins too tempting. The sev Rambo, aggravated the heck out of the angel and me.. so he's currently in a qt tank waiting to go to a new home. he had previously constantly fought with the adult rescue sevs I had added to the tank and even tho they were more than twice his size he was the victor.. I rehomed them and thought that by himself he would be ok.. Well maybe if there was no angel.. Sevs, like most cichlids are very individual in their personalities.. so if you go with sevs have a back up plan..

An angel would be fine with them I think. and basically operates in a different part of our tall tanks. I can let you know how mine does but only after I get the geo babies in a few weeks. If you get more than one angel and the pairing starts look out. Then they are definitely not angels!!! The keyholes I've had were very passive.. I've never had pikes so can't help there..

The main issue with our tanks is their footprints.. 4 feet is not a lot of room for big fish that will claim the bottom turf. So I agree with the rest that if you love the jurupari, I would dedicate the tank to them with just a school of tetras or something. That's basically what I am doing with my geo tank except of course for the angel. I found that depending how you aquascape, it doesn't take many fish to make the tank seem full and with the footprint of the 120 you can do some really interesting aquascaping.. It looks from the pics that you are off to a good start with the aquascaping.. :thumb: 
Please let us know how you are progressing and of course opcorn: pics pics pics... Sue


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

maybe ill leave them on there own for the first spawn then , my whole idea with the 120 was to make an Amazon Biotope... which would require some other fish, but at the same time i can hold off on that idea until i have a few batch's anyways.

when i said discus i meant discus and jurupari without any others, only the discus and jurupari, but i have decided it is a bad idea, therefore i am not even trying it out.

The only problem is i dont trust myself enough to ship fish, if i could ship them it would be much more worth breeding, i will breed anyways, who knows, maybe spencer will buy some of them, they are a rarity after all, but im not quite sure about whether they are wild, F1, F2 etc. they came from Thailand, so i presume they are probably domestic, but who knows! i dont know if people in Thailand are crazy enough to go all the way to SA to collect wild jurupari to breed out F1.

hehe, *Joels fish*, i mentioned not keeping them all together, the tank is ridiculously small for any more then one or maybe 2 different species.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Man, I think I need glasses :roll: :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Joels fish said:


> Man, I think I need glasses :roll: :lol:


 :lol:


----------

